# hurt wild pigeon ( yes another!)



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I know there's a lot of posts about wild pigeons..I rescued this one yesterday..it was walking around our neighbourhood, which is odd, and I noticed its flight feathers were out of place on one side...he must have been tired caught him easy... hes picked up a lot today, and is eating! keeping him in a cat carrier.
looks like an animal bite on his wingtip, scab and may be broken 
good news is a vet will see him tomorrow! I have to pay $$$ but no more than my cat. I hope to get antibiotics.

how can you tell sex? hes a healthy bird in his prime, irridescent feathers, so I am assuming male?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you so much for assisting this pigeon! Please let us know what the vet has to say. We'll be happy to try and help you and the bird in any way we can.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

psychopomp said:


> I know there's a lot of posts about wild pigeons..I rescued this one yesterday..it was walking around our neighbourhood, which is odd, and I noticed its flight feathers were out of place on one side...he must have been tired caught him easy... hes picked up a lot today, and is eating! keeping him in a cat carrier.
> looks like an animal bite on his wingtip, scab and may be broken
> good news is a vet will see him tomorrow! I have to pay $$$ but no more than my cat. I hope to get antibiotics.
> 
> how can you tell sex? hes a healthy bird in his prime, irridescent feathers, so I am assuming male?


Thank you for rescuing this needy pigeon, it might be a male, but irridescent feathers around the neck is characteristic of both genders. 

He may be easy to catch because he is not feeling well. Please follow advice on this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Psychopomp,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. He is a lovely little blue bar. There is no way to tell the sex from the color. Sometimes even those of us that have had pigeons for years can't tell until they either lay an egg or begin courting a female. I have two males named Rosie and Pearl that I was* sure* were hens. Let us know how he is doing after the vet visit. He will probably need antibiotics if he was bitten. Animal bites can cause nasty infections. Is he eating and drinking well? How are the poops? Have you rescued pigeons before, or is this your first?
Thank you for caring for this bird.

Margaret


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Hi, he's (or she) a lot more fiesty eating well and yes pooping a lot! vet visit today....we'll see how it goes and if the wing is broken, the skin was completely off the tip and felt like it was broken to me. havent touched it since will get vet advice and antibiotics. 

Some birds I have rescued or attmepted to save fight, peck and panic...this one seems to get calm once I hold him...I am hoping it because hes a young trusting pigeon..... 

When I was a teen I found an injured fancy pigeon with feathered feet , black and white with tufts on its head..nursed it back healthe for two months, he couldnt fly but it ended up at a farm with other pigeons as a breeder. Its was a neat experience!

jen


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Got some antibiotics....expensive, everyone thinks i am crazy! This bird is so trusting of me, he (or she) is sweet! well I could spend a hundred bucks on clothes or save this sweetie's life...hmmmmm

Vet said this bird will never fly again  poor dear!! but should recover with TLC.

thanks for the support here  

jenn


----------

